# Miles ZX40s no display



## joe_mamma (Oct 1, 2018)

Hello I have a 2009 zx40s, I used it the other day and everything was working fine, I plugged it in and when I went to use it there was no display on the dash. It shows the seatbelt image, parking brake and a small red horizontal line on the right side of the dash. It drives in forward and reverse


----------

